# First deer with a hand gun



## Dowis1974 (Oct 12, 2016)

Our gun season opened yesterday here in sc. I carried my Springfield XDS 45 this morning and got a doe with it.


----------



## tcward (Oct 12, 2016)

Atta boy! Congrats! Pics?


----------



## Dowis1974 (Oct 12, 2016)

I can't figure out how to post pics


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey...!  Great work! Posting a pic is much easier than killing and field dressing a deer ...


----------



## nfa1eab (Oct 17, 2016)

How close was it. XDS is my carry weapon. Only 3" barrel???


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 19, 2016)

Congrats!!! If you don't mind me asking what ammo where you using?


----------



## Dowis1974 (Oct 20, 2016)

I was using winchester 230 grain jacketed hollow points. It is also my carry gun and yes the 3.3. Deer was 6 or 7 steps from my tree.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 2, 2016)

I love my xds 45. Congrats


----------

